# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] d2jsp bot for Diablo 2 Resurrected

## kasp32

Hey, I have created bot for d2jsp!

The goal of the bot is to search for newly created posts that match the items you want to sell. It is useful if you want to do things other than refresh d2jsp and check if someone needs your item. During this time, you can play, work or do whatever you want 😉

Video showing how bot works: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o0XwW7GOEE&ab_channel=Kacper

- Bot is looking for newly created posts
- You define what posts the bot should look for
- You can create notes on each searched item, to quickly copy and paste the parameters / number of your items into a given post
- You can change notification sound if you dont like default sound
- You can view the list of searched items from other devices

Full version bot with future updates cost 15$. 

Join discord server to buy: D2jsp Bot
If you want test bot i have prepared demo version available on discord!

New features comming soon!

----------


## bobruso

Invitation discord seems invalid?

----------


## grucha

I am interested. Invalid discord inv.

----------


## Sinan_34

I am interested. Invalid discord inv.

----------


## interzepted

+1 for interest

----------

